# gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting.....

## zygikuleczka

Stało mi się takie kuku tj. gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3

A przy próbie emergniecia czegokolwiek wypluwa: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

Zaczęło się od tego, że chciałem odpalić drukarkę według: http://www.autostatic.com/linux/lexmarkz605-suse93.html

No i chyba po wydaniu ldconfig się popsuło.

Dogrzebałem się, że może chodzić o symlinki lib/lib64, zrobiłem, więc je na nowo ale nie pomogło. Jak będą jakieś dane potrzebne to uzupełnię tylko napiszcie co potrzeba.

----------

## SlashBeast

Niezly fail, wypakowac rpmy na rootfs podmieniajac istniejace pliki.

Strzelam, ze /etc/ld.so.conf zostal nadpisany, odpal env-update, on wygeneruje go na nowo.

----------

## zygikuleczka

Skorzystałem z komendy env-update już wcześniej ale nie pomogło.

Coś takiego mam w tym ld.so.conf:

```

# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/lib64

/usr/lib64

/usr/local/lib64

/lib32

/usr/lib32

/usr/local/lib32

/lib

/usr/lib

/usr/local/lib

include ld.so.conf.d/*.conf

/usr/lib32/OpenCL/vendors/nvidia

/usr/lib64/OpenCL/vendors/nvidia

/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

/usr/lib64/qca2

/usr/lib64/qt4

/usr/lib32/qt4

/usr/lib/qt4
```

----------

